
Mark Zuckerberg thinks AI will start outperforming humans in the next decade - jonbaer
http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/28/11526436/mark-zuckerberg-facebook-earnings-artificial-intelligence-future
======
Hindoras558
Nice!

